# ترنيمه جميله جدااا ( احنا بقينا لبعض حقيقي)



## GAD FOR JESUS (9 يونيو 2011)

*
اسم  الترنيمة : احنا بقينا لبعض حقيقي

الصيغه  : فيديو و ام بي ثري

فريق عمل الكليب:  منتدي يسوع الرب













*
*
الترنيمه mp3

mediafire

4shared
*







*الترنيمة فيديو*
*
mediafire

4shared







**الترنيمة علي اليوتيوب*


[YOUTUBE]5C0XRy5VOa4[/YOUTUBE]








*
كلمات الترنيمه

احنا بقينا لبعض حقيقي يعني طريقك هو طريق نفسي  اصدق اللي انا فيها مش احلام

انتي معايا وايوه انا ليكي والدبل  منوره في ايديكي يعني اتحقق ويتعش حلم الايام

بشكر ربنا من جوايا  اني معك وانك ويايا واللي في قلبي مش هيكفي اي كلام

كل سنيني الجايه  معاك هتكون اجمل وانا وياك تفضل جنبي نمشي بطريقنا سوه لقدمه

اللي  اخترنا لبعض هيقدر يحمينا لاخر المشوار واما ننام عيون اللي بتسهر
هتكون  بتصون ليل ونهار

اللي اخترنا لبعض هيقدر يحمينا لاخر المشوار واما  ننام عيون اللي بتسهر
هتكون بتصون ليل ونهار

حبنا بيها هعيش  وهيكبر شكرنا لهنا اللي اختار

هفضل شايلك جوا عيوني ولاعمرك ابدنا  هتهوني قد ماهقدر زي ما قال الرب اعيش

وانت هتفضل غالي عليا انت  هدية ربنا ليا وانا لو ادور زي هدية ربي مفيش

بدعي يارب افضل اهنيك  واسعد ايامك وارضيكي وافضل جنبك حاسس بيكي ومابسبكيش

انت مدام جنب  وعلشاني راضيه ومش هتحتاج حاجه تاني حبي وحبك علشان من ربنا هيعيش

اللي  اخترنا لبعض هيقدر يحمينا لاخر المشوار واما ننام عيون اللي بتسهر هتكون  بتصون ليل ونهار

اللي اخترنا لبعض هيقدر يحمينا لاخر المشوار واما  ننام عيون اللي بتسهر هتكون بتصون ليل ونهار

حبنا بيها هعيش وهيكبر  شكرنا لهنا اللي اختار*









​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*حلوة جداااااااااااااا
ميرسى ليك جاد 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (10 يونيو 2011)

*

سلام المسيح لكي
اختي
Bent El3dra
الرب يباركك
 شكرا علي مرورك الطيب
*





​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (11 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام المسيح لك الاعضاء


دي *
 *
نغمات رنين** الترنيمه للموبايل

mediafire
*

 *4shared*



​


----------

